# What plecos are best for african cichlids?



## OhYesItsMe

I was thinking bristlenose or albino bristle nose or both because I dont want a 12" pleco because I am getting a large amt of mbunas to spread agression (i have one 55 gal filter, but when they grow i will another one). I plan to get the plecos next week to help cycle the tank. The mbunas I am getting will be small juvineles so that they will grow up toleraating eachother better. The pH is aroung 8 or 8.1. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cory1990

I wouldn't put a pleco with my cichlids. Get some minnows to cycle the tank. Then when you put in your cichlids flush them.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Ok I'll make a new thread because I did some research and talked to the people at my lfs it looks like synodontis catfish are the way to go.


----------



## wooferkitty

my vote is mbunas only


----------



## AquariumTech

Well most plecos like a lower PH, though when it comes to PH and fish it doesnt really mean much; there are many other water parameters that play a much bigger role in terms of healthy water for a specific fish. Most plecos are hardy and adapt well, and over the years I have also found plecos do surprisingly well with cichlids, although like I said theres the PH thing. It might be better to go with South American cichlids that prefer a lower PH too. 

I will make one suggestion though, go with a bigger pleco, not necessarily one that gets really big, but one that is fully grown and is of at least 6 inches in length. "Regular" plecos will get too big for that 55G; plecos and cichlids are both messy fish, you will need very good filtration in order to care for them properly. 

Now when it comes to cycling the tank, both fish are hardy, but I dont suggest cycling the tank with them. As stated above, the minnow idea is a very good one, and then just introduce the cichlids first to eat the minnows. For a tank like this, its important to know to add fish very slowly too, it should take you months before you reach your wanted or full capacity. Again, these are messy fish and require a good amount of filtration, so its important to let your bio-filtration keep up as you add these fish in. 

As far as those upside down catfishes go you mentioned, I wouldnt suggest them. Although they get along with certain species of African cichlids they are very territorial as well. Not to mention some of them get huge and are probably messyer than plecos.


----------



## Cory1990

This is really about the minimum filtration you want for a 55g cichlid tank.










Filter one a tetra 30-60
Filter two, marineland 359 bio wheel.

Keeps te tank pretty clean and clear. I also keep a ton of carbon in both filters. 
This is my setup and it works real well. 

Also just seen I had the cover off the bio wheel, but there is a cover so you don't have any water splash.

Iv always used minnows and they work real good. You could feed them to the cichlids but also that does make the fish more aggressive feeding live food. That's why I never do it.


----------



## Cory1990

It's a 350, typo my bad


----------



## OhYesItsMe

I have an Elite Hush 55, that is 200 gph, im going to get another one for the tank soon. Cycling with minnnows, well that makes sense but mbunas are mainly herbavores and eating meat can actually be bad for them. I think ill skip the pleco because most of the ones that arent little like bristlenose produce a lot of waste. I'm going to try a couple synodontis next week.


----------

